
Is Elon Musk Prepping for State Failure? - jeffreyrogers
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/11/elon-theory.html
======
danans
Regardless of whether he actually is prepping for disasters, he is definitely
exploiting the fear of systemic collapse in the marketing of some of his
endeavors, from the design of the new truck/atv, to powerwalls, to space
colonies.

The current marketing angle is an interesting mix of utopian (renewable
energy, EVs), and dystopian (Mars colonies and cyber trucks). And this itself
a pivot from Teslas original marketing angle, which was eco luxury and
performance.

He is to the eco-prepper crowd what Levi was to the gold miners of the
California gold rush - ready to sell supplies to people who will probably not
experience the success they expect.

In a real systemic collapse, your Tesla gear is going to be just as useless as
the rest of our machines. You'll survive - or not - based on the collective
goodwill and decency of yourself and people around you, not some gadgets. In a
period of state failure, your immediate community's social fabric, to the
extent it exists, will effectively be your state.

But hey, if the marketing pushes other car and energy companies, and all of
us, toward lower carbon future, then I say let people indulge their
eschatological fantasies.

~~~
machawinka
In the same vein, his next business might have to do with selling immortality
to those Silicon Valley dudes that believe they deserve transcendency. Will
end badly.

------
root
The bullet proof thing is just a gimmick to give you a retort when a retard
questions your manhood for driving an eco friendly car.

